# flash and russian

## zubator

имеется firefox 1.0 и флэш плагин, имеется сайт www.timezero.ru так вот на нем почему-то русские буквы отображаются квадратиками, в чем может быть трабла? шрифтов нет? или что-нить?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Установи corefonts, а еще  проверь, есть ли опция nls в make.conf

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Я, кстати, нормально играю в таймзеро (под этим же ником - Rainbow goblin), а у меня 64-битная система вообще, в которой флэш только в Firefox и работает. Были проблемы сначала, как у тебя, но я их победил  :Smile: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287929-highlight-.html  тут вот я еще писал как я систему свою ставил...

----------

## zubator

corefonts поставил но не помогло, хотя шрифты поменялись в лучшую сторону, nls стоит изначально, хотя я так спросил из интереса, играть я не хочу, но должно же нормально работать

----------

## russianpirate

таже самая проблемма  :Sad: 

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Сделай так: 

echo "sys-libs/glibc userlocales">>/etc/portage/package.use

потом отредактировать:

nano -w /etc/locales.build

Вот что написано там у меня:

POSIX

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/UTF-8

he_IL/UTF-8#Это для иврита

he_IL/CP1255#Это для иврита

he_IL.UTF-8/UTF-8#Это для иврита

he_IL.CP1255/CP1255#Это для иврита

ru_RU/KOI-8

ru_RU/KOI8-R

ru_RU/CP1251

ru_RU/UTF-8

ru_RU/IBM866

ru_RU.KOI8-R/KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8/UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI-8/KOI-8

ru_RU.CP1251/CP1251

ru_RU.CP866/IBM866

(Я перестраховался и написал все возможные варианты русских локалей)

Теперь нужно перекомпилировать glibc и потом emerge -e system.

Почему все заново? Тогда в/usr/share/locale/ru/LC_MESSAGES/ появляются файлики,нужные, как я думаю, для кириллизации программок и библиотек.

Теперь после окончания установки нужно выставить нужную локаль:

nano /etc/env.d/00basic - добавить внизу:

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

потом env-update&&source /etc/profile

kde-i18n установить и русифицировать КДЕ и т.д.

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Да, в ядре поддержка кодировок стоит, конечно?

----------

## zubator

ну это конечно)

щя попробуем с перекомпиляцией

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   

> Сделай так: 
> 
> nano /etc/env.d/00basic - добавить внизу:
> 
> LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
> ...

 

А после этого при обновлении baselayout что с этим файлом станется ?

Догадайтесь с трех раз  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sa10

Вот ведь!  :Sad: 

Я уж думал у меня все нормально с кракозябками, увы....

----------

## Rainbow goblin

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *Rainbow goblin wrote:*   Сделай так: 
> 
> nano /etc/env.d/00basic - добавить внизу:
> 
> LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"
> ...

 

Tak i opiat napisat, env-update&&source /etc/profile

----------

## russianpirate

сёдня переустановил гентоо.. поставил в /etc/locales.build все русские кодингы.. но после установки glibc, видемо.. все стёрлось.. такшто лучше всё компилировать *no userlocales* и перестраховатса! есть 2 гайда по русски и по англ.

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8

----------

## sa10

Млин, все нормально работало, только эта флешь квадратила...

После Ваших советов нужно все снова разгребать  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> После Ваших советов нужно все снова разгребать 

 

 :Laughing:  меньше знаешь --- лучше спишь!

----------

## Rainbow goblin

А я вот тоже подорвался на мине - делал emerge sync&&emerge -u world и теперь переустанавливаю систему, причем установка уже с проблемами, начиная с нового gcc, который нужно только с FEATURES="-sandbox" устанавливатьи пр. и до дров nvidia, которые не работают почему-то (запускаю иксы с nv).

   Только вот флэш все-равно по-русски пишет!  :Laughing:  Устанавливал с glibc  с userlocales (которые указал в /etc/locales.build),посавил локаль в KOI8-RU - недостаточно, все еще не пишет по-русски мой флэшик! Тогда emerge corefonts - все еще не пишет по-русски мой флэшик... :Crying or Very sad: 

   Тогда смотрю в /var/log/Xorg.0.log - а там пишут, что ни фига не видит Икс этих шрифтов! Мол, запусти ИЗ директории   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts (ну и прочих, которых иксы не видят) mkfontdir .Запустил - заработало.

Вот!  :Razz: 

----------

## russianpirate

У меня есть fonts.dir и кэш фонтов в /usr/share/fonts/cronyx и corefonts, всё работает а вот флэ не работает (в Xorg.0.log тоже не чё нету).. есть ещё идеи?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

А locale -a все же что говорит?

----------

## russianpirate

Да я эделал всё.. у меня везде руский работает кроме Флыша!

Смотрите Тут!

----------

